# Crawford's season



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Why is everyone complaining about Crawford? This season he had a higher PPG, FG%, higher 3pt%, higher FT%, and less turnovers then he had last season and yet everyone says he had a bad year.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Why is everyone complaining about Crawford? This season he had a higher PPG, FG%, higher 3pt%, higher FT%, and less turnovers then he had last season and yet everyone says he had a bad year.


Because his opponents put up better numbers than him the whole year. Duh.

So what about the higher ppg? He averaged 0.4 more ppg in 3.3 more mpg. What improvement.

Higher FG%? You're talking like .398 up from .386 is a good thing.

Fewer turnovers? He averaged 0.3 fewer turnovers, and 0.8 fewer assists.

John Starks was loved because he put up these numbers AND PLAYED DEFENSE. He also wasn't afraid to drive and make contact. Starks guarded Jordan, he guarded Reggie. Crawford couldn't even guard me.

Crawford at PG had an eFG% of .398. He allowed opposing PGs to have an eFG% of .510.
Crawford at SG had an eFG% of .494. He allowed opposing SGs to have an eFG% of .520.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Crawford is a very good player IMO. I would to see him come back to Michigan. His short stint at UofM was very good when he was allowed to play.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Ain't like crawford is overpayed though. He is gonna be a very good sixth man in the future for us. If we draft G.Green like I suggest I think Craw would make a sick backup pg/sg


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

crawford has a nice jumper, and occasionaly has a nice move or dunk that gets me excited, or a clutch shot, but he's a below average starting SG in this league. he's better off as a sixth man. guys like crawford, if they are playing 40++ mpg, you just hope that they dont have bad shooting nights. because if they do they are worthless to your success.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Crawford has the ability to be a solid starter if he applys himself. He only signed for the MLE so he is paid what he deserves.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Rashidi said:


> Crawford at PG had an eFG% of .398. He allowed opposing PGs to have an eFG% of .510.
> Crawford at SG had an eFG% of .494. He allowed opposing SGs to have an eFG% of .520.


Where did you get those stats from? I'm not contesting them; I'm just curious because I've been looking for such stats for a while.


And I think Crawford is the most inconsistent player in the league. When he's on, he'll absolutely kill you. I've seen him play well, and every time I think "whoa, this guy's going to be good", but next game he'll go for like 3-12. However, I think he showed signs of improvement towards the end of the season.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what is eFG%????

if its FG %,I dont think its a great measure of a point guard...

if it tells you how the TEAM shoots when hes at the point,then it is truly telling....

FG% is very misleading,and potentially meaningless from the perspective of a point guard...

If Crawford shoots 2 -6 every night but deals out 14 assists,and runs the break to perfection,who cares that he shoots .3333..Does it matter????

I dont know what that stat means,but if it only relates to the player,its garbage....

I want to know if my point guard is making the players around him better ,and setting them up for easy buckets...which directly translates into wins..


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

crawford weighs like 190 right now, he puts on some weight and it'll be a rap. Dwyane wade weighs 214 for christ sake along with marubyr like 204lbs. JC needs some muscle and he'll be driving to the hoop routinely...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

From what I've seen of him, he seems absolutely terrified of contact. He's got the body of an 18 year-old.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

The stats probably came from 82games.com

http://www.82games.com/04NYK4C.HTM




truth said:


> what is eFG%????
> 
> if its FG %,I dont think its a great measure of a point guard...


I don't understand exactly how it's calculated but somehow it factors in 3 point shooting, since 3-point completions add points faster than 2-pointers. For instance it only takes 3.33 3-pointers to reach 10 points, but it takes 5 2-pointers to get to ten. eFG% in essence measures how efficient/effective the player is at scoring when 2-pointers and 3-pointers are factored in together.



> if it tells you how the TEAM shoots when hes at the point,then it is truly telling....


THAT would be a great stat. Best they do is track your teams fg% with you on and off the court

http://www.82games.com/04NYK4D.HTM

Problem is it's not an absolute stat of the particular player, it's relative to whoever replaces them when they're off the floor. For instance a PGs on/off stats will appear better if he has a sucky backup than if he has a great one. So the stat almost says as much about the other guy as it does they guy your looking at.



> FG% is very misleading,and potentially meaningless from the perspective of a point guard...
> 
> If Crawford shoots 2 -6 every night but deals out 14 assists,and runs the break to perfection,who cares that he shoots .3333..Does it matter????
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> crawford weighs like 190 right now, he puts on some weight and it'll be a rap. Dwyane wade weighs 214 for christ sake along with marubyr like 204lbs. JC needs some muscle and he'll be driving to the hoop routinely...


He can't weigh any less than Iverson. Okay I don't expect every little guy to have Iverson's heart but even Earl Boykens takes it in more than Jamal, and Earl can't weigh any more than an average 13 year old. 

At the very least Jamal could develop a consistent midrange game, like Rip, but he doesn't seem willing to take those little elbows you get running through the lane. I think that's more heart than strength. Jamal is slight but he's not weak. He's just playing soft.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jamal makes keith van horn looks like charles oakley. His defense this year was appaling at best. I'd trade him for draft picks in a heartbeat.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

all in all he's just another contract to pile on top of the rest of them. :no:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i thought crawford's season was good, not great.

when he was needed to score , he scored and when the focus of the team went elsewhere (tim thomas, marbury sweetney and even nazr early in the season ) he got out of their way.

his defense could use more consistency, but his defense picked up in the 4th quarter on most nights so it wasn't nearly the plague most make it out to be.

he played pg very well towards the end of the season even to the point it looked like the knicks were benching marbury for him to run things and end games a few times in april.

to me he did some things that were exceptional in the sense that i dont think most fans would worry too much if he had to run pg fulltime in the event of a marbury trade, as most saw he was capable and they kind of have a duplication of plusses and minuses to their games.

so he did what he was expected to do , even if houston makes a full recovery crawford's season was enough to suspect the job wont necessarily be his, in that light he maybe even did better than expected. And crawford ran the team well enough they could pursue a trade of marbury to fix the 2 guard and center problem (crawford isn't really a shooting guard , more of a scoring pg who is tall) lets say marbury for dampier and marquis daniels, i dont think people would have much of a problem with JC running the pg.

that being said there was alot of room for improvement, shot selection being people's chief problem , he stayed outside abit much at times, but even with that was the knicks most exciting player , it became rare by the end of the season to see MSG promoting knicks games with "Stephon Marbury and the NY Knicks" it was usually introduced by season's end as "Jamal Crawford and the New York Knicks" by mid-season...that says alot.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I dont think its fair to judge JC after one year..he was supposed to back up H20 and was thrust into a role he isnt comfotable with...hes a point guard...

A true test is if he hits the weights over the summer and comes in at 210+...At least that shows he has the desire to work on his definciencies..

Its way too early to judge


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

You guys sure about Jamal weighing 190, that's ridiculous, almost Hakim Warrick territory.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i think jamal is 190 and hakeem is about 205-210.....it shows too


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://images.tsn.ca/images/stories/20041214/crawford_81419.jpg

jamal now. listed at 190

http://www.umgoblue.com/images/Basketball/99-00/99umhoops1.jpg

jamal then listed at 170.

i think he is 190, or at least in that neighborhood , i see a significant amount of weight added.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He really should be in the weightroom more and not Rucker park hooping.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> He really should be in the weightroom more and not Rucker park hooping.



according to an article late in the season he was on a weightlifting program during the season and gained 8 lbs during the season.


he's got 7 months from the end of the season til next season's opening tip, he should have put weight on by then, hopefully getting him in the 200+ area.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He doesn't have to go crazy, but even if he only gained 5 lbs, that's good enough. It needs to be strength in the chest and the hips to absorb contact and not get hurt. This man is an excellent penetrator yet he's afraid to. I'd hate for him to go down as one of the biggest wastes of talent in the NBA, because lord knows the 90's had a bunch of those.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> He doesn't have to go crazy, but even if he only gained 5 lbs, that's good enough. It needs to be strength in the chest and the hips to absorb contact and not get hurt. This man is an excellent penetrator yet he's afraid to. I'd hate for him to go down as one of the biggest wastes of talent in the NBA, because lord knows the 90's had a bunch of those.


to me on offense he is strong enough , he is a very avg. finisher, his best weapon on drives is his passing ability , followed by the floater. He is not very creative most of the time he takes it all the way to the rim usually gathering himself and then extending past any defender or accepting contact and getting the foul. he gets fouled on his shots at about the same rate as most small/thin pg's who make their living on the perimeter scoring but drive to pass(5-7% of the time, like kirk hinrich 5.7 , steve nash 4.8 and sam cassell 6.8)

he plays like someone who is bone thin or whose strength simply doesn't play a part in their offense, i dont see how an offseason in the weight room is going to change a lifestyle habit. Offensively he is basically a point guard who can shoot over other pg's because he is taller and can go around just about any 2 guards because of his quickness and handle.

where he can use strength is on defense when he has to defend shooting guards are as much small forwards as they are 2 guards ( guys like posey, ricky davis and vince carter), they tend to overpower him, and leap over him, similar to his own advantages he has against most pg's


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> hes a point guard...


Since when?


----------

